# Other Languages > jQuery >  Creating Clickable Line Chart

## chris.cavage

Have been searching for a long time no try to find a clickable Jquery chart that does what I want. 

I really need to do two things.

1. I need a chart that will allow me to graph a reverse y-axis.

2. The biggest thing though, that I haven't been able to find, is the ability to create a line chart on the fly. I basically want a blank chart to load on my page based on a template that I'll make with given x and y axis values. Then as I click different data points along the chart a line is created.

Of course, I'd like to load past charts, and then be able to edit them in the same way. 

I currently use PHP and MySQL for a content management system. So upon submission of the form I would then send the data to a database. 

Can anyone find anything that may possibly put me in right direction?

Thank you.

----------


## tr333

Highcharts will do what you want.

eg. http://www.highcharts.com/demo/dynamic-click-to-add

----------


## chris.cavage

This is great. *

Is there a way, do you think, to limit the line to be made: *can only click on x and y axis intersections? And only click from left to right, for instance?

Do you have such experience with it?

Thanks so much.

----------


## tr333

I don't have that much experience with it.  All the options/settings available are at http://api.highcharts.com/highcharts.  The alternative is to contact the developers and ask them directly.

----------


## chris.cavage

Thank you for taking the time to get back to me. I appreciate it. I will have to look more into it. If I get anywhere with it, I'll have to post back.

----------

